# MLS NEXT INVITATIONAL



## SocalWestDad (Nov 9, 2022)

Can MLS NEXT Players be invited to MLS NEXT Invitational?


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 9, 2022)

Not meant for existing players

talent ID events for players outside of MLS NEXT to show what they have,. Allstate the sponsor?


----------



## SocalWestDad (Nov 9, 2022)

What happens if your son does get selected and is already in the MLS NEXT. Can he still attend? I don't know how they get our info.


----------



## SocalWestDad (Nov 9, 2022)

lafalafa said:


> Not meant for existing players
> 
> talent ID events for players outside of MLS NEXT to show what they have,. Allstate the sponsor?


 Sorry for got to tag!


----------



## pitchplease (Nov 9, 2022)

we were told that registered mls players can not attend the id session. idk. we have one approaching in Phoenix.


----------



## SocalWestDad (Nov 13, 2022)

pitchplease said:


> we were told that registered mls players can not attend the id session. idk. we have one approaching in Phoenix.


Do you happen to know which academies will be there? Or what the process is? RSL,
Sporting KC?


----------



## pitchplease (Nov 14, 2022)

SocalWestDad said:


> Do you happen to know which academies will be there? Or what the process is? RSL,
> Sporting KC?


i wish i had more info, but I don't. i know that it's an invite only for non.mls players. 2009 & 2010 is one session, and 2008 &2007 is the other.


----------

